# Da Bomb Mindbomb



## bikemansam (Nov 18, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about this bike, i know it is older but it looks like a pretty sweet bike? Anyone ride one......pictures?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

looks good... how much?

btw, wut cranks are those?


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> looks good... how much?
> 
> btw, wut cranks are those?


possibly race face north shore


----------



## bikemansam (Nov 18, 2004)

race face prodogy dh


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

That's the sweetest Mindbomb I've ever seen!!!


----------



## bikemansam (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep, my freind really lucked out, they were selling the frame on pricepoint for 400 bucks


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Hot damn! That is a very, very nice bike


----------



## ice_kha (Dec 10, 2004)

i like the moab bomb better


----------



## ice_kha (Dec 10, 2004)

check out dabombbike.com


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

nice build. Nice bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

warranty issues suck ...customer service sucks


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks realy nice , unbrakeble and very heavy.

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Frameset/product_78685.shtml


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

here is a link to my mindbomb...
i love it...although i want to get rid of it and buy a moab
i bought the frame off pricepoint for 600.. awesome deal/ for what yuo get... 
had to change the shock after blew up the stock one


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

they look like they have a really steep headangle


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

SuperSlow said:


> they look like they have a really steep headangle


the older models, had a headtube that you can twist around and change the angle from 64 to 67 degrees, i think.... but they also have horizontal dropouts for the rear hub  you can see it in my pix


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

thats scary


----------



## trueflyer (Jan 26, 2004)

I've seen that frame in person  I wouldn't wanna have it. There is some SERIOUS FLEX in the rear. :|


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

My friend who was sponsered by Bombshell bike stuff, totally ripped apart the MInd Bomb frame. He ovalized the headtube running a monster T in the front. I don't they are as strong as they appear. However, I'm not exactly sure what sort of abuse he put it through.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my same buddy as I posted above broke the head tube off. Then trying to get it warrenty took almost 3 1/2 months.....and that is after they got the bike


----------

